# New betta problems



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

this past weekend, we got a betta from a lfs. hes in a 1 1/2 gallon tank with gravel from an established tank, and a small filter from an established tank as well. the filter if for a 5 gallon tank, it is just temporary until i can get out to the fish stores and look for a smaller one. do they even make them that small? anyways this morning i woke up and he was stuck to the filter and has this white cottony stuff wrapped around his body. if you can please help! this is my first betta and i dont want to loose him!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think he has fungus infection. go buy some medicine to treat this. 

anyway, the filter is way to strong. 1.5 gallon tank have a filter for 5 gallon tank is a bad idea for betta. the tank size is ok AS LONG AS you keep up with a water change, but for a beginner, the bigger is better. so i would go for 5 gallon for this betta. only if you master the basic of keeping fish, then small container is no problem since there is lots of betta breeder keep them in small tank(less than a gallon) and have no problem. but since this is your first betta, go with 5 gallon you will be fine (well, still have to keep up with water change of course) 

what kind of medicine doesn't really matter as long as it state it treat fungus infection. follow the instruction on the package and hope your fish will do well.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Red Seas nano filter. 12 bucks of pure lovin.


----------

